
AI is incredibly smart, but it will never match human creativity - feyn
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2019/01/02/ai-is-incredibly-smart-but-it-will-never-match-human-creativity/
======
karmakaze
Weak hand wavy arguments. We don't know what consciousness is, so we can't
conclusively say machines won't attain it. Recently a fish passed the mirror
test. Seeking novelty and even comedy could be automatically learned and
formulated I believe some day not far away. We can keep trying to move the
goal posts but as it gets more and more difficult to make any pragmatic
distinction, we'll just have to chalk this one too for machines. Then we can
deal with equal rights if we're still in control.

